# Calf Creek Plan/Input



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

BLM is looking for feedback on their development plan.









Bureau of Land Management seeks public comment on development of the Calf Creek area in Escalante


ST. GEORGE — The Calf Creek Recreation Area in the Grand Staircase-Escalante National monument has been identified as a potential project for development by the Bureau of Land Management Paria River District. Plans for the site include improvements to address safety and increased visitation as...




www.stgeorgeutah.com


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Increased visitation. The Thanos plan sometimes doesn’t seem so bad.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

ah yes--good old calf creek. Quick story, so circa 1997 I am an Escalante high school kid who fished calf creek once in a while. This was back before Calf Creek was being 'loved to death' with the hordes of tourists. Was a pretty quiet place--nice. We hike almost to the falls and are catching some decent fish--mostly browns. Anywho, as I am working my way around the creek I see a mountain lion cub lookin over at me! I freeze for a minute and then notice 2 other cubs near the first one. They were maybe 30-ish lbs cubs, lost their spots. Didn't see momma. I slowly back out and me and my buddy high tail it out of there. We stayed at the trailhead to warn the few tourists we see and had some other tourists drive to Boulder to call the forest circus, fish and game, sheriff. They all meet us at the trail head. Authorities said there was a mother lion who got hit by a car up above on highway 12 and these are most likely her cubs. We helped them haul in a few cage traps and bait and set up right near the cubs. It didn't take too long and we had all three of them caught. We ran some tree branches and wood poles through the cages so we could haul out them them out like they were royalty and we were the slaves kind like in a movie. I think my mother still has a picture of me somewhere with a fly rod in one hand, and a caged kitty cat on my other shoulder. Funny pic. Good memories and a nice place to grow up. Too bad it's changing so much--such is the way of things.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have spent my entire life in the Escalante area and remember a time that I could hike to the Lower Falls and not see someone for 2+ hours.

One memory I have was around 1989-1990 in late July when we were at the falls and a flash flood hit above and the falls turned black and multiplied in volume. It was a scary but beautiful memory.

I’m really sad to see how busy the entire area has become. The solitude and quiet I once enjoyed are long gone in many locations which makes me sad.

I always fear that one day I’ll find someone in my “secret” spots that are well off the beaten path and hard to reach.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's a sad fact of life that as there are more people that the more remote areas are going to be discovered and trampled to death. 

I have a number of places in Utah where I doubt that one or two people go into each and every year, but every time that I go back I'll find a pop/beer can or candy wrappers.

You can also tell that we are reaching the saturation point when the national parks, monuments, and other areas are requiring advance reservations to be able to access them


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A lot of great places over there, my favorite was the multi day horse trips to Coyote Gulch, you probably can't take horses there now.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I believe my first time to Calf Creek was Thanksgiving 1998. We drove all night to get there and pulled in after dark. Neither of us had been to the area before and we had the place to ourselves. I was awestruck when I woke up in the morning; I had never seen anything like it before. We spent the next 4 days backpacking Coyote but that solo, frosty morning in Calf Creek is imprinted in my memory.

I've only fished the creek twice but I doubt I will again anytime soon given the crowds. Everytime I drive by I get bummed at the number of cars. Not because people are visiting but because it equates to the negative impact described in the article.

I am sad to see them using the language "customer" in the public relations interview. It may have been unintentional but I think it's related to the push to modernize these perfect little oases with things like "telecommunications". I get updating some of the campground but I don't think it needs much and probably just needs personnel to fine people parking illegally and dangerously on the highway and someone to range the trail more. Other than that I say keep the place quant, there are plenty of modern campsites not in a stunning riparian corridor.

*PS...my first and only cougar encounter was in Boulder. I feel plenty lucky for that experience.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I've only fished the creek twice but I doubt I will again anytime soon given the crowds.


There are other streams in that same area, that are more remote and just as scenic, loaded with fish, and not a person around to enjoy.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I know of a few 😁, and still enjoy them.

It's the only place I've had to cast around a dead cow.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I loved hiking in to the falls. Upper fall was the best I thought. I'll tell you what.....That's an Eye Opener when you jump off the sandstone into the cold water!! Felt great after a hot hike in though.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Nothing better than having to swim your way through the fishing holes.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Been there sans rod but would like to head back. The dead cow wasn't too far from there though. There is also a cheater hole not too far from the highway that has shockingly big trout for a desert stream. 

I do love the area


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

How 'bout a trip down Sand Creek? spend a couple nights, and catch a bunch of fish...


----------

